# Crossing @ Nuevo Laredo to Atotonilco el Alto, Jalisco



## DonRamiro (Aug 28, 2014)

I am planning on taking a trip to Austin (driving from Chicago). I figure if I'm that close to Mexico, I may as well go al the way and spend a couple of weeks in Jalisco. I have to do some research on a venture I'm undertaking so I'd like to get it done while I can. 

My main question more than anything revolves around the safety of driving from Nuevo Laredo to Monterrey and even past to, say...Aguascalientes. I know there are probably people on this forum that drive from Laredo to Chapala so I'd like to get an idea of what all is involved and the situation with road safety. 

It's been about 5-7 years since I last made this trip to help my parents drive and I do recall getting the permit for the car through the mail. I wonder also if I have to cross the exact same day that I say I am crossing. I also read that I have to post a bond or something like that for $400. I don't remember ever having to do that before. 

so, to recap, I'm curious about the safety of driving on Hwy 85 and what all is involved with regards to the car permit. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Why do you want to take 85 and not 57?


----------



## DonRamiro (Aug 28, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Why do you want to take 85 and not 57?


Because 57 is way out of the way. I'm crossing at Nuevo Laredo-85 to the autopista. my road would take me to Monterrey, Saltillo, Zacatecas, Aguascalientes, Encarnacion de Diaz and then to Atotonilco el Alto, Jalisco.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Sorry, we take 57 from before Saltillo , then 80 to Lagos, on our way to Leon. Never used 85, too far East for us. We do get close to Atotonilco.
We feel it is safer for us to go our way, and more chance of problems through Saltillo and Zac. Each to his own. 
We rarely take a Toll Road, but I suggest you consider taking as many as you can, for safety, especially since you do not make that trip as often as we do. Good luck.

BTW, after you make 5 posts here, I will send you a message telling you where you may get better directions for your trip than I give


----------



## DonRamiro (Aug 28, 2014)

where do you come from in the USA? 

You prefer to go through Matehuala and San Luis P because you think it's safer or because it's a shorter route for you?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

DonRamiro said:


> where do you come from in the USA?
> 
> You prefer to go through Matehuala and San Luis P because you think it's safer or because it's a shorter route for you?


Near Austin, Texas. Not shorter, but more comfortable for us, as we have used this route maybe 4 times a year for 12 years. That is why we feel ok with using mostly "free" roads. If I were just an infrequent traveler, I would use the Toll Roads. We do not want to go through Saltillo and Zac, although many do. I think they are experienced like us, so it is easier for them.


----------



## DonRamiro (Aug 28, 2014)

I've driven these roads many times but always when I was helping my mom and dad get from Detroit to Atoto. This time, and future times, I will most likely be making the drive by my lonesome. Nuevo Laredo seems very intimidating but after getting out of the city and on to the toll road, I wouldn't feel so intimidated. 

The stretch between Saltillo and Zacatecas seems daunting too because it is a loooong stretch but once I get on the other side of Aguascalientes, it feels like home.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

DonRamiro said:


> I've driven these roads many times but always when I was helping my mom and dad get from Detroit to Atoto. This time, and future times, I will most likely be making the drive by my lonesome. Nuevo Laredo seems very intimidating but after getting out of the city and on to the toll road, I wouldn't feel so intimidated.
> 
> The stretch between Saltillo and Zacatecas seems daunting too because it is a loooong stretch but once I get on the other side of Aguascalientes, it feels like home.


We do not mess around in Nuevo Laredo. We get in and we get out. The long Salt/Zac stretch is not to our liking, and 57 has lots of 18 wheeler traffic, but with 2 lanes on each side, so we feel comfortable. We sometimes stay the night in Matehuala, or Laredo, as we have fairly safe places in both. We did stay years ago in Saltillo and SLP, but now they are not as appealing to us, since it has been lots of years not there. I think there basically are 3 routes that lots of people take.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

OK DonRamiro, here is the skinny.... driven that route many times in the last few years. There may be many new roads/improvements since you drove it before.

Yes, you want to take 85 out of Nuevo Laredo and it will become a cuota (toll). Actually from the actual border within N.L, the blvd connecting to 85 is easy and one never really goes 'into' N.L.

If you have business in Monterrey, you'll stay straight and enter the city. If you want to, instead, continue towards Saltillo you would, just above the city, take the Periferico (NW bypass) west. It will meet up with the cuota (40D) going from Monterrey towards Saltillo. If your desire is to go to Zacatecas, continue on 40D, probably signed for Torreton/Gomez Palacio. You will not go into Saltillo at all. On the western side of Saltillo, leave 40D and continue straight on the new 54 down towards Zacatecas. After a bit it might become 2-lane but is a very new/nice road to Zacatecas.
The first part has plenty of Pemex places. Nice road. Easy traveling. 

Just on the northern outskirt of Zacatecas, you'll have the option of continuing on into Zac or, if you wish to go to Aquascalientes, you'll just go east out there on a new cuota which will skirt Zac and head on down to Aquas on a cuota. Easy.

Yes, one can get the car permit online and yes there will be a deposit that will be put on a credit card. It will be credited back shortly after you come back across the border AND turn in your sticker. Don't loose the original paperwork that the sticker is attached to.... they won't take a copy when leaving (and you won't get your deposit back!). Although the online website asks where you will be crossing, and you have to tell it something, you are free to cross anywhere, and at any time past when you said you would be crossing. And you can return at any border crossing and still get your deposit back onto your card. Deposit is between $200-$400 depending on age of your vehicle. Don't forget to purchase Mexican car insurance.... this too can be done online.


----------



## DonRamiro (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm talking about the safety situation. I am supposed to drive alone from Austin to Atotonilco and I'm not feeling particularly great about it. I guess I need to hear from someone who has made the trip recently to tell me about the security situation. 

Like I said, I used to make this trip with my dad many a time a few years ago. it's been about 7 years since we drove down there and back together. I want to go very badly but not sure at the risk of my well being. I plan on driving during the day. no night time driving whatsoever. I know the route. it's all about security. that's what matters to me the most. that's where I need your consigliere-ship.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I know that you are not looking for guarantees.... and no one can give you that..... but here are some thoughts:

+ Tens of thousands of people drive to/from Laredo each day. It is extremely rare for there to be ANY occurrences along the way. Unless you will be driving a big black Cadillac Escalade or F350 truck (you get the picture) pretty much no one is going to look your way. 
+ Many people drive it solo as you are considering.... I do that most of the time as my wife would rather fly due to car-fatigue. I have female friends who drive it alone.
+ Although you asked, and I gave you directions, about going down through Zacatecas, etc. I would suggest that you rather take cuota 57 down from the Saltillo area thru Matehuala, skirting San Luis Potosi and hooking up with cuota 80 down towards Lagos de Moreno to San Juan de Los Lagos; then head south to Atotonilco el Alto. I say this because this route will be more heavily traveled, there are less 'lonely' portions and I suspect you would be more comfortable driving that route. I have taken both many times. If you need some specific directions for around SLP, just ask.

Take a deep breath. You'll be fine.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

DonRamiro said:


> I'm talking about the safety situation. I am supposed to drive alone from Austin to Atotonilco and I'm not feeling particularly great about it. I guess I need to hear from someone who has made the trip recently to tell me about the security situation.
> 
> Like I said, I used to make this trip with my dad many a time a few years ago. it's been about 7 years since we drove down there and back together. I want to go very badly but not sure at the risk of my well being. I plan on driving during the day. no night time driving whatsoever. I know the route. it's all about security. that's what matters to me the most. that's where I need your consigliere-ship.


Wife and I drove (second week of September) from Leon, on a Thursday morning (left a`bout 11 a.m. after breakfast at VIP's), to Lagos, to E de D, to Aguascalientes(took bypass around town), to bypass of Zacatecas, to Saltillo (where we ate at VIP's on Cos), to Monterrey, to Nuevo Laredo (where we spent the night). Got to Nuevo Laredo about 11 p.m. and we spent the night in a "hot sheet" motel that we have used over the last 4 years. We came on to Kingsland the next day. We stopped a couple of other times, but basically used the free roads ( bypasses were a small toll, 2 times). We found the trip to be, time wise, about the same as when we go to SLP, Matehuala, Monterrey, etc., but enjoyed the new scenery and the lack of traffic (although we both felt that we would not want to be on that route when/if we had car problems that might put us into the night or leave us at the mercy of sparse traffic. Fortunately, no problems.

I can't decide for you which route you need to take, as it is 100% your decision. 

We will probably take our regular route when we return in January( NL, Monterrey, bypass Saltillo, Matehuala, SLP, Lagos, Leon, mostly free roads, mostly daylight hours, lots more traffic. We take the "free" roads, as we have traveled those roads a LOT and we know our way. I would not recommend many for you; if a toll road is available, take it.
I do think you need to get in and out of Nuevo Laredo ASAP, and as early (8 a.m.), if possible. Bring some water, food/snacks, etc., so your "down time" will be limited. If you have any questions, just ask. I feel that you will be fine (I can't guarantee anything) and you sound like you really want to go, and I believe that you will "take care of business" and not do anything "stupid". Good luck, and enjoy your time in Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

DonRamiro said:


> I may as well go al the way and spend a couple of weeks in Jalisco. I have to do some research on a venture I'm undertaking so I'd like to get it done while I can.
> 
> !


BTW, when do you plan on going, and do you have family/friends in Atotonilco ?


----------

